# weaning off baby hammock



## Laneybug (Jun 5, 2010)

this question is soooo not today's problem--and today I even swore to myself that I would stop going on the computer every time I was struck with a baby-related question because doing so has totally messed with whatever natural maternal instincts I had in the first place--but has anyone put their babes in baby hammocks for naps and sleep? I am slightly concerned about how she'll be when she outgrows the amby baby hammock we purchased today (with repair kit--I am aware of the recall and it's not an issue for me as I watch her like a hawk, plus she's over three months now).

The people I bought it from have a one year old who used it til he was 7 months and then moved into his parents' bed. They said there were no problems transitioning. Again, not today's problem but I am curious what other baby hammock users' experiences are. DD has not been sleeping well since we sidecarred the crib so we're crossing our fingers that the hammock works. Hopefully we'll get to enjoy the family bed one day but for now she seems to like her own space


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

It wasn't too bad. If you have a baby who sleeps fine, I'm sure there will be few problems. My DS has never slept well, or fallen asleep easily so we had to use motion after he no longer used the hammock and rocked/bounced him in the ergo until he fell asleep and would then transition to our bed. Must say though, he did not need motion because of using the Amby - we bought the Amby because he needed motion to sleep.


----------

